# My Doctor Retired- Could I Use a Walk-in Clinic For My Medical?



## goingback (22 Feb 2007)

Did my CFAT, Interview, and medical yesterday. Did well on the CFAT, and interview went great but I stalled out at the Medical. I have to get some old injuries assessed and get the paperwork done but my family doctor stopped practicing about 6 months ago, and he was the only doctor at the clinic, near impossible to find a Family Doctor taking new patents here as well so I'm not 100% sure where to go from here. I'm hoping the walk-in clinic I have been using for years when I couldn't see my Doctor can do the forms and that the review officer will accept them from the clinic. I'm open to suggestions if anyone has any. Thanks.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Feb 2007)

goingback said:
			
		

> I'm open to suggestions if anyone has any. Thanks.



Have no idea if this is viable or not but its an idea......pay for an American Doc?


----------



## niner domestic (22 Feb 2007)

Just a heads up, if your previous doctor has not had his/her records passed on to whoever bought the practice, then your records will in all likelihood been passed over to a med file company.  To retrieve your records it may cost a tidy sum.  So before this happens, get copies of all your records (and certify them if you can). On one hand the average med file copy cost from a doc's office is 30 for the first 5 pages, a buck a page after or if being retrieved from the med file company 250 buck and beyond... 

A doctor examining you on a previous injury/surgical site/chronic illness/chronic condition will not be able to attest that you are "fine" to the standard the the CF requires without  consulting your previous records.  Especially one that is not your regular family doctor.  With your records, the exam would be treated as if your were a transferred patient instead of a walk in.  So get all your records before going to the the clinic.  

Looking way into the future on the assumption that you may be making a claim for a med pension to VAC, you are going to need all evidence from existing med records that whatever your are claiming was not a pre-existing condition.  If you wait until then to retrieve your civvy records, it may cost you an bucket load of change and then some.  

http://www.privcom.gc.ca/cf-dc/2006/328_20060609_e.asp (gives a good description of what is happening with your med records once your docs retire etc)


----------



## Yrys (22 Feb 2007)

Wow, good information niner!

Could a mod modify the title, so it will be easier to search that thread later on ?

Édith: thanks, a lot more informative then 





> ARRRGH


----------



## goingback (22 Feb 2007)

I was afraid of that, Doctor didn't sell the practice just closed up shop. Guess that pretty much ends my attempt to get back in since there would be around 17 years of file to try to get and I just can't afford that. Sucks cause thats all I needed to get back in.


----------



## dardt (22 Feb 2007)

goingback said:
			
		

> I was afraid of that, Doctor didn't sell the practice just closed up shop. Guess that pretty much ends my attempt to get back in since there would be around 17 years of file to try to get and I just can't afford that. Sucks cause thats all I needed to get back in.



The WO who did my medical told me I could go to a local clinic and have the issues evaluated. I ended up going to a doctor's office but the option was still there for someone without a family doctor (which is a lot of people).
At least investigate what they would need to evaluate your injuries, in my case the doctor just ordered some tests and made his evaluation based on that (and I was a new patient of his).
If you have to drop a couple hundred bucks on some medical files then so be it, don't let it keep you out of the CF.
Don't take what is said here as gold, it may not be appropriate to your medical situation.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Feb 2007)

Go to your old Doctor's office and look for a sign/note on the door,...............my present doctor informed me that the documents must be kept for ten years, and transcripts made available, for a fee.

This is how I recieved mine when my Doctor retired while I was away. It wasn't bad, just $30.


----------



## goingback (23 Feb 2007)

Looks like I may not be completely out of luck I spoke to the PO at the CFRC and he said I may be Ok with the walk in clinic because they do have some history on me, as I have been going there on and off since I was 15. Worst Case scenario I get a letter from the review officer telling me what I need to do if It's not good enough.


----------



## Keebler (23 Feb 2007)

I had to have a form filled out by one of my old doctors in Alberta. I called the clinic to see if they would accept a fax and they said that my doctor was no longer practicing there as he went into emergency care. So they told me i could make and appointment and come talk to the doctor that was now practicing there. So it cost me a trip back to Alberta for a weekend, but worth it for the form to get filled out. He asked me a few questions etc and filled the form out. No big deal. It depends on the injury or illness and whether the doctor feels comfortable enough filling out the form to release you for duty etc.  Since you have been going to the med clinic for awhile they have records on you and they most likely will have no problems filling out the form. Good luck.


----------



## goingback (5 Mar 2007)

Turned my completed paperwork into the CFRC today. Wish me luck


----------



## Draekz (28 Jan 2015)

Hey all,

I did a search and couldnt quite find an answer for this particular question. It may be a silly question and I think I know the answer already but can a regular walk-in clinic doctor fill out the form I got from medical exam? its regarding a past medical issue and its basically to verify i dont have this issue any longer. 

I ASSUME my file is there but honestly when I think about it, it doesnt make sense that every walk-in would have my file at it (for the last 12 years). 

The other point is, the only reason i'm considering this is because its going to be difficult to make it to any appointments with the family doctor. Also, i've only seen this family doctor once, so if its a difference between whether they know me well or not, that wouldnt make a difference.

Anyway, so basically if anyone happens to know anything about walk-ins and such, just wondered if i could go to a walkin or if i'd have to pay a visit to my family doctor to do the paperwork.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (28 Jan 2015)

Draekz said:
			
		

> I ASSUME my file is there  . . .



And on what are you basing your assumption?  Is this particular walk-in clinic the location where you have "exclusively" been seen by a physician for the medical condition requiring completion of the form?  Otherwise you may be out of luck.  There is no central repository of medical records accessible to any physician.  If you have not been seen previously at that location (for that condition) then the doctor would have no record of your treatment and outcome.  Also, if it has been more than 10 years (the time may vary by province) since you were last seen by a specific doctor/clinic/hospital then any records may have been destroyed.

As to whether a "doc in the box" can complete your medical form, that would be up to the doctor.  All the military requires is that it be completed honestly by a licensed medical practitioner familiar with your past and current medical condition.


----------



## Draekz (28 Jan 2015)

Hey Blackadder!

Thats a good point, I have been to that location but not for that reason!! Thanks for the information, that makes sense and is kind of what i was thinking myself! It would have made the process much quicker as then i wouldnt have to wait a couple weeks to see my doctor but it is what it is!

I'll just try and see my family doctor regarding this form and worst case, i would assume he uses his judgement as a physician if the records are no longer there!

Thanks again so much for your feedback!

Draekz


----------



## Reserve6 (5 Feb 2015)

I'm glad I saw this thread. I am in the same situation. My family doctor (for so many years) will not be returning to practice (I am assuming retired). Anyways I have been going to this walk in clinic for problems I have had in the past (for just about a year). Hopefully that will help me out.

Great thread


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Feb 2015)

Reserve6 said:
			
		

> I'm glad I saw this thread. I am in the same situation. My family doctor (for so many years) will not be returning to practice (I am assuming retired). Anyways I have been going to this walk in clinic for problems I have had in the past (for just about a year).



If there are records of past (significant) medical problems that your (former?) family doctor may have (and that you may have need of), he is required to maintain them for the regulatory period (may vary by province) even if he has retired (or died).  Most former practising physicians make arrangements for storage in records facilities (like Iron Mountain), leave them in place if in a group or if his practise was assumed by another, or (if he is an odd bird -I've known a few who did this) store them in the basement at home.  A doctor, on closing his practise, would also have been required to inform his former patients of how they can obtain copies of those records.  There may be a cost for this.  If one can no longer contact a former family physician to obtain needed records, then the individual should contact the applicable provincial college for direction.


----------

